# Norton - Half chihuahua half Pomeranian (Pomchi)



## Treymac

Hey guys. I took this shot of my dog Norton. He was sitting on the couch in front of the window, and I really liked the light coming in. What do you guys think of the pic?


----------



## Mary

very cute dog  nice shot maybe if ya had the top of his ear in it wud look even niver,


----------



## mysteryscribe

Norton has attitude I like that you can see it in the shot.


----------



## stellar_gal

You have to love window lighting for the light in the eyes!!  I love the dogs nose up very close and it adds a lot of character I think.


----------

